# Freestyle Typing



## mahlye (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm going to freestyle in my head and type it out. no bull shit I'm typing exactly what I'm thinking, so if it sucks and you have something to say then FUCK YOU.

Yo yo
catch the ill schematics
of my pulse quenching automatics
the sounds the baddest, flows fantastic
the block is hot and the fakes still exaggerate it
how many people roll a mac in our era
where rap artist have circle jerk parties and write raps togetha
what happened to the unique? the generic hip-hop today makes raps future look bleak
so take a fucking seat, light up and let me speak
it's been a while since the games known a good feat
it's sad, what these niggas represent
excluding all wit and even temperament
what happened, wasn't the booth the only place a G could vent?
now it's all the same, artists are embarrassing those who invented this game
but now it's all about fame...mother fuckers will say anything to bring hype to their name
you don't roll hard you retards...fuck that talk about crack slingin and cell bars
more then half of these niggas neva been inside a penitentiary
they lived in suburban model homes and wrote rhymes in their diary's
just sick and tired with the bitches and ho's
you think you've seen street drama but these nigga's will never know...
the sounds of gun blazing from the pm to the am
the drug lords neva rest until they bring the bills in
that's why it's so fucked up
these niggas proclaim a life style that has black teenage males so strung up
if it's hard life then stop producin it
if the streets were so tough then why is every one tryin to do that shit?
man fuck that...props to those who keep it real
the true EMCEE's who give us the whole deal
right now I'm higher then bush was when he said Iraq had weapons of mass destruction
I been talked about how hip hop today is an obstruction
take my words to heart and let this shit seep in
I might come back again...but don't give me a reason

over


----------



## bossm21 (Aug 25, 2008)

walk your ass back over 8 mile BOYYYYEEEEE LOL schemetics....LOLLLLL


----------



## jamieisdope (Aug 25, 2008)

i hate you and all of your fuckin lyrics
good thing u typed it, we don't wanna hear it
your raps wack kid, you rap way below average
u wouldnt get signed if u were confirmation for a mailed package


i got bored n jus wanted to take shots at u


----------



## grape swisha (Aug 25, 2008)

hahaha jamieisdope wrote some short ass verse n it go harder den tha guy dat made dis thread. ima +rep u


----------



## mahlye (Aug 25, 2008)

yeah this is whack and I was really high when I wrote it, but one of you write something better and we'll see


----------



## KushKing949 (Aug 25, 2008)

heres mine =) i hope i dont get introuble for cussing its all wordplay homes.

A yo im about to acknowledge this accomplishment 
straight up demolish ya colleges get a hostage from boston 
piss on it and mark it pack the bong and spark it 
indulge in the kush smoke till i float 
like i stick my pole right down ya throat 
to drip semen on ya left vocal cord 
thats just a metaphor im a competitor get a sword
and jab it in ya jaw bone 
till blood leeks out ya earlobs 
like you got fucked by two dildos 
i got the ill flows they shine and glow 
dont gotta do much thinkin when i compose 
and i get in the mode to become this freestyle lord 
get the best rapper award no doubt im thinkin big 
especially when im rapin little kids oh shit 
my mind is twisted my rhymes are explicit 
takin drugs that classify as illicit 
lemme be specific this gift to rap is God given 
to spit these unwrittens is so amazin like shittin kittens 
or eatin chicken after i smoke my spinach 
i will deminish any senior citizen 
and find any battle rapper and finish him 
this is emcee combat heres my verbal attack
i rip and slash in a flash leave you in the aftermath 
of your own mangled ass give you one more gash
with this sharp piece of glass
these are the thoughts i had in my third grade gym class
when i was first introduced to hash
i couldnt walk on a straight path 
but now that im older your gonna feel my wrath 
ill get some saran wrap and a knife chop you in half 
pick up the scraps continue to rap
smoke the blunt till its ashed 
roll another one puff puff pass 
we about to mash straight up fuckin clash 
pack another bowl in my sour and i will straight devour 
all you cowards you cant handle my rhyme schemes 
cuz they make ya bitches pussies bleed
what the fuck are you sposed to think 
how can digity dank have so much of an effect on me
like the feeling of ecstasy and chuggin hennessy 
is a good remedy very plesently but dont get confused
or i will leave you battered and bruised 
if you were a girl i would stick my cock in your anal tube 
without applying any lube and thats the truth


----------



## grape swisha (Aug 25, 2008)

any ya niggas actually rap or jus freestyle type?


----------



## KushKing949 (Aug 25, 2008)

i freestyle everyday thats what i like to do
i do have some written songs tho
my bro is a dj and has his own beats and he mixes hip hop and drum and bass and i get of the mic and rip it haha 
oh yea im white too


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 25, 2008)

i play around with a korg and a MPC.


----------



## grape swisha (Aug 25, 2008)

i thought u was white bein from orange county. naw i dont look at race though. i got my own studio and shit. u got any music up on da internet?


----------



## KushKing949 (Aug 25, 2008)

naw not yet....but thats tight as fuck u got ur own studio.... u in so cal by any chance??? 
i also rap battle too i was gonna try to do the WRC's this yr but i dont think they doin it.


----------



## grape swisha (Aug 25, 2008)

naw im up in portland


----------



## KushKing949 (Aug 25, 2008)

fosho tho the freshcoast movement haha


----------



## grape swisha (Aug 25, 2008)

u fuck wit beats or anything?


----------



## KushKing949 (Aug 25, 2008)

my younger brother makes beats and drum and base on frooty loops ....im just the voice that wont stop as long as their is a beat going haha


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 26, 2008)

grape swisha said:


> u fuck wit beats or anything?


mpc


----------



## grape swisha (Aug 26, 2008)

i got da fl studio producer edition and a midi controller


----------



## mahlye (Aug 26, 2008)

KushKing949 said:


> heres mine =) i hope i dont get introuble for cussing its all wordplay homes.
> 
> A yo im about to acknowledge this accomplishment
> straight up demolish ya colleges get a hostage from boston
> ...



sorry man didn't even read the entire thing. if you said that my rap and expected this to look better then you must be smoking crack. shit..you got a webcam? we should just post videos of ourselves freestyling


----------



## mahlye (Aug 26, 2008)

oh yeah and if you record beats and music download Reason. that program is ridiculous and if you have MIDI hook ups and a keyboard or any other instruments, you can do amazing things with that


----------



## KushKing949 (Aug 26, 2008)

its ok fool my free was better then yours atleast more entertaining and funny then ur borin ass shit that sounds like just about everyother mainstream rapper haha


----------



## cooker06 (Aug 26, 2008)

whoaa whoaa fellaz chill the kid iz here 
44 locin not but still ora induceZ fear
need no glocks acapella keep it hot
without the spot overated at tha top
cause at the top no pop its all bull shit r not'
fake n flake but proceed 2 throw shots 
2 climb the latta but sell and soul splatta 
2 who most it wont matta money keeps um unsada


cooker..


----------



## cooker06 (Aug 26, 2008)

could be kicken but no one wants 2 flow i love checkin flows whis everyone


----------



## mahlye (Aug 26, 2008)

KushKing949 said:


> its ok fool my free was better then yours atleast more entertaining and funny then ur borin ass shit that sounds like just about everyother mainstream rapper haha


mine sounded like every mainstream rapper? wow your an idiot I'm not even going to touch that...


----------



## jamieisdope (Aug 26, 2008)

grape swisha said:


> naw im up in portland


2 hours away but movin outta this fuckin state lol


i fucks wit battling i dont do song writing WRC is slowly fallin off imo lol

grindtime battles is funnier and replaces wrc for me right now shit keeps me entertained in watching lol

i can keep goin but i didn't feel like it lol


----------



## ReaxBeats (Mar 4, 2011)

im always spitting rhymes
while you spending time
on enless lines 
of memorized
niggatry's (The act of nigerization)
Most of ya'll dudes is lame
and I make beats more than I spit 
go ahead and look over my username


----------



## TokeSmoker420 (Mar 5, 2011)

I grow weed - and smoke pot
Im banging 7gram rocks, 
up on the level of charlie sheen,
I have presence thats never been seen,
Ive been raising the bar since fourteen,
been tearing down booths, livin by C.R.E.A.M.
Im all about expanding my stack of green,
all about club-hopping, and being on scene,
unseen when I strike for vengeance,
better not fuck around or ill send you to heaven,
you soft like leaven bread, 
im faster, and harder, then bullets flying at yo head
call me sleep, im the cousin of death,
My flow have you addicted like meth,
better wear your vest, cause my rhymes are like bullets
trigger - pull it - give you a death permit


----------



## TokeSmoker420 (Mar 5, 2011)

this is a free i did off the top a few days ago in another freestyle thread. I like it so im just sharing it here aswell.



Im growing Indicas and Sativa's - 
pot plants fulla leaves aaah - 
grow them big like trees brah - 
sow them seeds- grow that weed - 
outgrowing the government is my dream - 
people with pounds on their lawn - just a regular day - 
till then im gonna grow them - and get paid - 
invest in some killer genetics - 
grow that chronic, crypticly - 
my eyes are blood-red, but i can see clearly -
governments tryin to decieve me -
all they wants the green b-
they dont give a shit about you or me -
thats where my rebelious spirit grew from -
Im crazy like wolves and a full moon son-
id rather be dead, then locked up and impris-oned
people locked up for stupid reas-ons - leniancy isnt giv-on -
how can you tell a grown man - if he can or cant smoke a plant?
to me this is deep - to them its a rant 
they cant seem to think outside the box -
lock a man up for unreasonable reasons - and they wonder why cops gettin shot
to me its live or die
id rather be dead then some dudes bitch on the other side-


----------



## ReaxBeats (Mar 12, 2011)

you trying to sound deep
Butt theres dirt under your fingernails you dont understand what a metaphor means
Stop diggin with ya shovel
Find your way out off the rubble
You cant properly Decipher life if your stuck inside a bubble
Double trouble
till you realize that you were left out of the huddle
Whats a struggle
without a cause
How can i not be perfect
without any flaws


----------



## ReaxBeats (Mar 12, 2011)

Freestyle means hip hop, you basically tied the noose
Motherfucker this is hip hop, not dr. seuss
So the government is bad and people are going to jail for growing weed
hella lame subject, look at me
my name is captain obvious And when i write in my diary
I write about how the cops are really hiring
crooked men to take charge
Dumbass why dont you grow underground
with solar power
until they flower
instead of cower
and waste hours
of my time with wack rhymes
Fuck the police oh i feel so 90's bro
Download some dubstep hip hop thats grimey bro
upgrade to the present
Timing is of the essence


----------



## TokeSmoker420 (Mar 13, 2011)

ReaxBeats said:


> Freestyle means hip hop, you basically tied the noose
> Motherfucker this is hip hop, not dr. seuss
> So the government is bad and people are going to jail for growing weed
> hella lame subject, look at me
> ...


fuck you and the present, you all need a rap lesson -
my presence is my essence -
keep running - you got quite a distance
Your miles behind - 
working for minimum wage while im on the grind -
I bet you here illegally -
All i gotta do is call border patrol to get ridda thee
ya sick of me? ya my flows sick
Im in the outerlimits - call me Sputnik
while you spittin with your clique about your little antics
you probably tryin to mimic my unique style
step back - or ill burn you like a wood pile.


.......




oh and listen up - fuck dubstep and fuck you -
dubstep is made for robots ---hhaaa- like you -
you lack originality- and what it takes to be an mc
I was in the booth while you were tryin to prestige
you just follow the pack - like a rat 
no individualism thats why you get clapped
your nothin but a fuckin cat - like the ones you roll with
fuck around they the ones with holes in


----------



## GODWORK (May 29, 2011)

brown paper bag money
air it every day.....2
burpin mason jars
til they smell 
a mile away 
let the odor sting
you in your nose
like good yay!....4
roll up 
puff 
puff
pass
thats clicheé....5
the blunts 
leave snow flakes 
in the ashe tray....6
goons from the A
hit the jay
& holla Yay-Yay!!!!.....7....(W3stsid3)
loud got my block leaning
like whatcha say???....8
100 dollar quarters
mean I walk
on my worse day....9...(cant lock me up)
motherFUCKERs re.up
cause its cured
the right way....10
fuck that kush shyt
Dis shyt here 
is ak....11
put it to your face
take a breathe
& blow yourself away....12 (Yeah, blow your self away)
game ova
game ova
sparkin hash
laced... dosha....13
pop the hard top & 
screw face off the odor....14
scoop a bad bitch
& leave a good roller....15
pimp out a roller
til she earn like a good grower.....16 
brown paper bag money
air it every day.....2
burpin gerber jars
til they smell from
a mile away 
let the odor sting
a nigga nose
like good yay!....4
roll it up 
puff n pass
thats the clicheé....5
the blunts 
leave snow flakes 
in the ashe tray....6
Niggas from the A
hit the jay
& holla Yay-Yay!!!!.....7
loud got the block leaning
like whatcha say???....8
100 dollar quarters
mean I walk
on my worse day....9
motherFUCKERs re.up
cause its cured up
the right way....10
fuck kush
Nigga Dis shyt here 
is call ak....11
put it to your face
take a breathe
& blow yourself away....12
game ova
game ova
sparkin hash
laced... dosha....13
pop the coupe top & 
screw face off the odor....14
scoop a bad bitch
& drop off 
a good roller....15
pimp out a roller
til she earn like
a good grower.....16 
[FONT=Castellar, serif]©
[/FONT]


----------

